# Kenwood Km-895..Center speaker does not work..Help?



## jjx (Jun 28, 2010)

I have a Kenwood km-895 amplifier home stereo system..Everything is connected properly, 2 side speakers, rear speakers, but the center speaker does not work at all when connected to the center speaker connection..the volume output for center is turned up, and the pro-logic is also on..I do not understand why it doesn't work..the speaker wire is also brand new..can anyone please help me?:sweat:


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

The channel may be broke on the amplifier end. :huh:


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

My guess would be that the center channel simply has not been enabled in the setup of the unit. Look in your setup menu for an option for speaker configuration.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

First play the test tones from the reciever to make sure you get pink noise from the center and if you don't then it may be a menu setting problem. Also make sure what you are playing is encoded with 5.1 0r 7.1 audio so you are sure you are not playing a stereo recording.


----------



## Spuddy (Jan 2, 2010)

lcaillo said:


> My guess would be that the center channel simply has not been enabled in the setup of the unit. Look in your setup menu for an option for speaker configuration.


I'm gonna second this post. When I got my Integra receiver, the sub wasn't doing anything seemingly no matter what I did, but after finally finding the setup programming in the receiver it became as simple as saying "yes" to sub output. That's the most obvious solution to check into at any rate.

It could also be the speaker itself (which is easy enough to find out via using a different input device), the wire could have been tripped over or even broken at the store (damaging the copper inside while leaving the surround looking fine), a plug could be damaged on the receiver or speaker, or there's also the worst-case scenario, which is that the channel might simply not even work


----------



## Matteo (Jul 12, 2006)

Yes, an easy test is to hook it up to another channel and hook up another speaker to the center channel. This will tell you if the speaker is broken or if the wiring is bad. As mentioned above, make sure your setup is correct.

matteo


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Welcome to the Shack. Have fun. Dennis


----------

